# Fiber Supplement before Meals



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2004)

While on vacation, I was reading *The South Beach Diet *and he had a suggestion that I found interesting. He suggesting taking a fiber supplement before means (eg Metamucil) so slow digestion.

I had heard of the concept of slowing digestion before but had never thought about taking a load of fiber.

What do you think?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmmmmm, that's interesting.  I know fiber slows things down.  I think it would be a good idea especially for those that don't get enough fiber throughout the day.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep and the fiber will keep your pooh from cracking the toilet bowl when it hits.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Jun 16, 2004)

I usually take a couple of BSL's fiber caps with every other meal, especially with whey.


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

I cant stomach (no pun intended) Metamucil.  Citrucel is good though.


----------



## Paynne (Jun 16, 2004)

I just started DP & W8Lifter's bulking with slow burners and the amount of fiber I'm getting from that is causing.........gastrointestinal situations   The thought of adding Fiber supplements just made me cringe.  Just the low GI carbs is MORE than doing the trick for me.  Ok I think that's more than enough information for now.


----------



## Phred (Jun 16, 2004)

I mix tea-spoon each of flax seed meal and ground psyllium husks in my oatmeal for added fiber.  Kind of gives it a malt-o-meal flavor.  I suggest adding after you have cooked the oatmeal.  When I cooked oatmeal with the flax seed meal and psyllium husks, I ended up with a ball of glue.


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 16, 2004)

I cook my breakfast oatmeal with two tbsps of psyllium husk. You don't even wanna know how much fiber my body has become accustomed to.

Peace.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 16, 2004)

No need to go into how much my body can process either.  Not worth discussing, lol.  My patented premeal concoction of late has been a 1 liter shaker bottle with a scoop of protein powder and multiple tablespoons of raw psyllium powder and enough BSL flavoring to kill any foul taste.  Two of them back to back if I am afraid I might do some damage overeating.  

For a while I was also making psyllium pancakes of sort using whey, fiber, water and sweetener and nuking them in the microwave.  I had to do away with that idea though as that was going a bit overboard on the fiber.

I also run an E/C and nicotine dosing from time to time on top of that and have had no problem sitting down to a hearty meal, even with slight nausea.


----------



## sara (Jun 16, 2004)

I've been cooking 4 TBSP Flaxseed meal w. 1/3 cup brown rice in the morning.. 
and then eat my protein sperate egg whites


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> No need to go into how much my body can process either. Not worth discussing, lol. My patented premeal concoction of late has been a 1 liter shaker bottle with a scoop of protein powder and multiple tablespoons of raw psyllium powder and enough BSL flavoring to kill any foul taste. Two of them back to back if I am afraid I might do some damage overeating.
> 
> For a while I was also making psyllium pancakes of sort using whey, fiber, water and sweetener and nuking them in the microwave. I had to do away with that idea though as that was going a bit overboard on the fiber.
> 
> I also run an E/C and nicotine dosing from time to time on top of that and have had no problem sitting down to a hearty meal, even with slight nausea.




I don't take any fiber supplements.   I probably should.  Which one works the best and tastes alright.  Metamucil, Citracel, Fiberall or any others?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Your "The Diet Lady".  You should be eating broccoli!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

You see my journal, I eat plenty of broccoli and greens.  Hell I eat 3-4 C. of Romaine lettuce every damn day.  I don't take fiber supps and I'm thinking its time.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok, ok.. Just like you said though, its a good idea for those that dont get enough fiber, and I thought you were.  

Var said metamucil is gross, and citrucel is good.  Might even try some fiber caps from BSL like Mono said.  Or what about that cereal "fiber one"?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 16, 2004)

The carbs in one serving of Fiber One or All Bran with extra fiber (roughly the same amounts of fiber in each), are half fiber. Taste wise, go with Fiber One. All Bran is gross IMO.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't take any fiber supplements.  I probably should. Which one works the best and tastes alright. Metamucil, Citracel, Fiberall or any others?


I am using just pure ground psyllium mucilloid, nothing added at all.  For me the soluble fiber is what produces the best short and long term satiety and psyllium is almost completely soluble fiber.  Tastes very bad taken alone.  I honestly don't think you will find a way to make it taste any better than adding BSL flavoring.  Stuff like citrucel, fiberall etc.  No chance that would beat the straight sucralose in BSL stuff imo.  Chocolate and vanilla are my choices.  

I get NOW brand for $3.90 a pound.  At Walmart, the popular Konsyl brand costs 14.00 a pound.  Same damn thing, more than three times as expensive since it is marketed for diabetics.  Any old healthfood store that has now stuff should have it.  I bet you can get a 5lb bag online for under $30.00 plus shipping.  Psyllium of course is pretty darn gentle on the old system, which is nice.  Quite unlike insoluble fiber like unprocessed wheat bran for example (probably the foulest tasting thing I have had in ages).

Another key supp. to try is definitely xantham gum.  Makes a wonderful thick shake, sauce or whatever.  Very smooth and the taste is actually quite good with darn near any kind of sweetener.  I haven't found that is has the nice digestive effects of psyllium however, but it also does work as an appetite suppressant.  It also takes a lot less xantham gum than it does psyllium to mix up etc.

-Cardinal


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 17, 2004)

I thought flax seeds pretty rich in fibre ... so why all these supplements ... just go the natural way .... just wondering wats ground psyllium husks ?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Cardinal - I think I'll order some psyllium.  I'm use to drinking things that taste nasty.  I take LG everyday 

Lord of the Gym - I get enough EFA's through my fish oil and foods.  I don't want the added fat which is why I prefer not use flax seeds.


----------



## LAM (Jun 17, 2004)

1/2 cup of cooked lentils provides 9 grams of fiber...doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah except on no carb days it isn't that easy


----------



## sentricyphen (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Cardinal - I think I'll order some psyllium. I'm use to drinking things that taste nasty. I take LG everyday
> 
> Lord of the Gym - I get enough EFA's through my fish oil and foods. I don't want the added fat which is why I prefer not use flax seeds.


LG?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting idea.  However, I have heard that too much fiber is not necessarily a good thing.  I already get enough fiber from the foods I eat.


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jodi, psyllium is definitely the easiest. It's virtually tasteless and mixes up in oatmeal and thickens up your shakes.

 Peace.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

sentricyphen said:
			
		

> LG?


Leptigen


----------



## sara (Jun 17, 2004)

How does pysillum husk taste like? is it similar to flaxseed meal?


----------



## Phred (Jun 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> How does pysillum husk taste like? is it similar to flaxseed meal?


A correction to my orig post.  I use 1-TBL spoon of each.  I do not believe the pysillum husks have much of a taste.  I have only used it in my oatmeal and when I open the container, it does not have a strong odor.  The flaxseed meal has more of a taste/odor.  IMO it gives the oatmeal a more malt flavor.  Recongnizing that I am using 1 TBL spoon, not 3 TBL spoons like the package recommends.


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 18, 2004)

If you want something to mix in your shakes, and has NO taste.  Get a bottle of benefiber from your local grocery store.  Mixes so good I cant tell its there


----------

